# roof and wall repair?



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Does anyone know a reasonably priced individual that recoats roofs and fixes soft spots. Im located in Wharton.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't think anyone is reasonably priced for those repairs. I bought some roof coat through ACE hardware, but waiting on a week of blue bird sky's to apply it. A new EPDM roof cost more than my last trailer was worth. Glad the Gypsies stopped by and bought it from me.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I Bedlinered my roof about 5 years ago....


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

sgrem said:


> I Bedlinered my roof about 5 years ago....


^
Do you drag it up & down the road or does it sit static?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

It's a motor home toyhauler RV built out on an International box truck. So yes it drives down the road a lot. Parked outside. Drive to Deer Lease and stay there. Drive it cross country. Etc


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

I might try that on my 5er metal roof seams.


----------

